# Are you worried about your future?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes. I want to be a high school teacher in a field (Latin) that I'm not entirely sure will exist if the government has to keep cutting education budgets. My backup in that case would be to continue school until I am able to be a college professor, but that will cost a great deal of money in getting a doctorate (not to mention the immense stress)...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Other - Somewhat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some things, yes - others, no.

I have been through
- two years of unemployment following layoff after 2001 recession. No insurance.
- nearly getting kicked out of a spiritually abusive church...twice...simply because they felt I was possessed or something (it was severe SA and fear of speaking and getting to know people!). :troll
- the passing of my father and dealing with his estate
- my guardianship of my mother (I had to pre-plan her funeral last year just so it would be paid for, while grieving for my father). My mother is very alive and well - just the thought of having to do it was pure anguish.
- the loss of my grandmother, probably the most dear person to me.
- four car accidents, the first nearly totaled my car at the time.

What a decade! I think I can get through just about anything now - SA being my biggest hurdle.
I see myself getting stronger everyday, eventually marry and have children. My dad will be watching from above as always helping to protect us from evil. If I know God is in control, I don't need to worry .


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm always worried.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Very.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No. It'll eventually show up no matter what.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

sometimes


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah alot of the time, i worry way too much.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes; I'm almost exclusively worried about if I'll be able to get a well paying job once I finish school, and how I'll be able to make my student loan payments, but it's enough to drive me into a nervous breakdown.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I always feel like everyone else is dancing, laughing, and having a good time on the Titanic, while I am looking out at those fuzzy white things in the distance, that are growing closer.... :hide


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, everything is very uncertain, and I'm unsure that I'll be able to handle what I would like to do. The only way to find out though is to just do it.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, very much so.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

shockingly enough.. i am not that worried. i don't know how but i've managed to stop worrying and thinking about it so much. i mean.. i still do think about it, its just not as bad as it used to be. i think its really good to not be worried about it.. it feels very freeing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "yes"


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am stressed about a decision I need to make very soon. Should I do a research year or not?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

List out everything in your mind. That way , you will see it in front of you and then you can decide.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, but everything will work out as it will, worrying or not.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I could not care less. I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and see where it takes me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*gasp* I have a future?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I am very worried and try not to think of it


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes :afr


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let me put it this way.

I am a chemistry major at a university. I am broke, and I won't finish in a long time. I have a lot of loans to pay in the future. I am taking antidepressants and I fear dropping out of school and becoming a bum. I fear that I may not get a girlfriend anytime soon, and that I may never get married and have kids. I fear that my life will get much worse as I go along.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes


----------



## maurice044 (Sep 24, 2008)

i feel like i should be worried about my future... but quite honestly i'm not, and i have no idea why 

i am worried about my now though


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yes yes yes


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ahh such a depressing poll. Sorry for making it. I hope everyone finds a way to to become optimistic about their futures. 

This may help, 
1. identify long term goals, 

2. break them down into small goals that can completed daily ("long term success is the result of the small victories we accumulate everyday" - Rick Pitino from "Success is a choice")

3. and achieving them would help develop a brighter outlook for the future.

Cliche advice but definitely worth following.


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

Used to be, but not so much these days. I've come to accept that I probably won't ever reach the social or economic aspirations that most people have, and that I once had myself. I don't ever see myself in a well-paying career, in a relationship, or in an elevated social status to any extent. At some point, the envy I had for the people who had attained those goals turned to apathy and disgust.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I have no future to worry about.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Ya i'm worried..especially if i'm gonna be married or what. I would like to move out and to another country. But with my current situation, I kept getting stuck..it sucks to the point sometimes I don't really worry about my future.


----------

